# Latest scrolling



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, you guys voted as to which cutting you wanted to see done at the Hamilton show last weekend and the overwhelming response was this one. There are a total of 22 hours of cutting on this one and I have to say that it is very fragile. Sanding was a scary experience. Thanks for voting, and thanks for looking.
(the second shot, with the quarter, is only for size reference)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks very nice. But where's the goat?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I haven't cut the goat yet. You guys wanted to see the cat.
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> I haven't cut the goat yet. You guys wanted to see the cat.
> Thanks for the compliment.


I want the goat and I want it now!!!!! wah wah wah...... Im tellin.


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are some great skills you have Kenbo, I have been following your scrollings for a while and am always more impressed with the next one I see - this one included.

Nice work!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Great work man! Thats even more intricate than I thought. Another one out of the park!


----------



## Inspectorwoody (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome Kenbo Patience of a Saint

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

wow that's amazing well done:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Another great piece Ken.
You should make a short video showing you doing the cutting on a piece like this. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

That really look good. That's somthing I'd hang in my house without question.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

awesome:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Ken, you never cease to amaze me. Well done, my friend.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Holy Smokes that is just freaky awesome. I just wish I could do work like that.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

thats. just. awesome. :thumbsup:
i like how the cat has that "knowing" look and grin on his face. so, you're looking to get rid of this? drop it off on your way to Texas:yes:


----------



## chirpfarm (Jan 30, 2012)

That is awesome. I think a time-lapse video showing the work being done would be cool.


----------



## AmericanMaple (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow just beautiful


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome as always. You are a talented man.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Absolutely incredible. Great work and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

What do you do to present these? Do you make a frame for it?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Well, you guys voted as to which cutting you wanted to see done at the Hamilton show last weekend and the overwhelming response was this one. There are a total of 22 hours of cutting on this one and I have to say that it is very fragile. Sanding was a scary experience. Thanks for voting, and thanks for looking.
> (the second shot, with the quarter, is only for size reference)
> View attachment 37554
> 
> ...


Where was I when this vote took place??????


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Insanity. Sheer insanity. 

I bet you even scroll through these webpages better than the rest of us.


----------



## mustang501993 (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow, that is fantastic!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, that just may be the coolest scrolling I've seen. The picture lends itself perfectly to the art of scrolling. I love it; it's definitely my favorite so far. I don't know how you manage to make these super intricate works without having them catch the blade, start bouncing out of control and break into a heartbreaking pile of shards.

Bravo my man. Just awesome.



robert421960 said:


> Where was I when this vote took place??????


That's what I'm wondering. I didn't know anything about this until now.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

I voted for the goat so I'm very dissapointed with this :thumbdown:.

Just kidding :laughing:, absolutely amazing as usual. I think this is the most beautiful of your scrollings that I have seen. I just can't imagine how you can do this incredibly delicat work without having it breaking.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys, they are truly appreciated. As far as when the vote was, I posted a poll on January 24th. I guess you guys must have missed it somehow. @Heath, I will be framing this one behind glass, just like all of the other intricate scrollings and it will be hung on the wall. Thanks again for the kind words guys. Oh yeah, and don't worry Longknife, the goat cutting is not that far behind. :laughing: Holes are already drilled.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh OK, the poll was in the off-topic section. I almost never go there. I'm too prone to getting involved in heated debates. If I had seen it though I would have voted for the cat picture.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Oh OK, the poll was in the off-topic section. I almost never go there. I'm too prone to getting involved in heated debates. If I had seen it though I would have voted for the cat picture.


 
I don't go into different forums but instead, I click the "new posts" tab to see what has been posted in all sections since I last logged in. That was, I don't miss as much although I still miss some things.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's just fantastic work. You are some craftsman. So tell me...how did you sand it?










 







.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> That's just fantastic work. You are some craftsman. So tell me...how did you sand it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very carefully im sure:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> That's just fantastic work. You are some craftsman. So tell me...how did you sand it?


 
I save all of the off cuts and when I am done, I remove the pattern and place all of the off cuts back into their holes. I then cover the cutting with 1/8" thick harboard and slide it across the cutting sanding all of the exposed areas with a 1/4 sheet sander. The pieces that are put back in the holes act as a support to minimize breakage.


Here's a youtube video from my youtube channel that briefly explains it.


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow Kenbo that is incredible. I'm guessing patience is a virtue in your shop! Do you put a finish on something like this or leave it natural?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I thought that was you ken. Then I didn't see you wearing a parka or bibs lol. 
Couldn't you sand before you scroll? Or do you get little fuzzys from scrolling?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome as always Ken. Each one better than the previous.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Eric13 said:


> Do you put a finish on something like this or leave it natural?


 
I seal these with a matt finish spray varnish and then frame them behind glass.




> Couldn't you sand before you scroll? Or do you get little fuzzys from scrolling?


I sand before and after I scroll because there are still, as you put it, fuzzys :laughing: from scrolling. Fuzzys. That's rich.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd imagine that putting all the little cutouts back into place in preparation for sanding must be a little like solving a jigsaw puzzle. Or would that be a scroll saw puzzle?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Ken, that YouTube channel is pretty nice! Concise, information and tip filled segments make it easy to stick around. You've been burnin' the midnight oil lately. Better be careful or you may find yourself in a new career! :yes:


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks great. I'm so nervous just THINKING about cutting those violin strings. And of course, I have to ask, what kind of blade did you use?
--matt


----------



## TxDade (Dec 29, 2011)

Whew, exceptional piece of work!!! Just awesome. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

haugerm said:


> And of course, I have to ask, what kind of blade did you use?


Thanks for the compliments. I used a #2 flat ended spiral blade to cut this one.


----------



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think that painters could paint something as intricate as what you scroll. Truly amazing


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

WOW! What a beautiful piece of
scrolling. I think you are the Jedi Master of
scrolling Ken :yes: Can you remember how many
holes you drilled on this one Ken (I mean Master) ?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

mackem said:


> WOW! What a beautiful piece of
> scrolling. I think you are the Jedi Master of
> scrolling Ken :yes: Can you remember how many
> holes you drilled on this one Ken (I mean Master) ?


 
:laughing: Thanks for the compliment. I have no idea how many holes I drilled. I always mean to keep track and then I lose track and say forget it. Besides, when you use the force to drill, it's really not that big of a deal. Scroll or scroll not, there is no try.
:laughing:


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Your work is an inspiration Kenbo. This one is extra awesome to behold! 

I bought some spiral blades back in October, but haven't found the right pattern yet.


----------



## CplDevilDog (Feb 24, 2012)

Referred here from ContractorTalk. Not much of a woodworker (yet) but I had to register just to say WOW:thumbsup:

Made my day a little brighter to see somebody still believes in craftsmanship and art.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Well, you guys voted as to which cutting you wanted to see done at the Hamilton show last weekend and the overwhelming response was this one. There are a total of 22 hours of cutting on this one and I have to say that it is very fragile. Sanding was a scary experience. Thanks for voting, and thanks for looking.
> (the second shot, with the quarter, is only for size reference)


Man!!! I would love to have just an ounce of your talent!

Author: The Other Casualty Of War


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

CplDevilDog said:


> Referred here from ContractorTalk. Not much of a woodworker (yet) but I had to register just to say WOW:thumbsup:
> 
> Made my day a little brighter to see somebody still believes in craftsmanship and art.


Hey Devil, welcome to WWT:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*It's finally finished*

As promised, I am posting the photo of this piece complete. The frame is walnut with maple inlays and maple splines. I think the frame really suits the cutting. Thanks for all the kind words and for looking in.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Dang, that's fine looking, Ken. The frame raises the perfection level a couple more notches.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I'm still shaking my head that you cut all that. From now on I shall call you:

Zen Master Kenbo


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

You're right, the frame suits it perfectly. Pretty classy, that frame is. Beautiful work as always.


----------



## miantigo (Apr 6, 2012)

amazing wonderful job, it needs a lot of patience and skills


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't see how you do it...nice...you should have been a surgeon, you would make a good one.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome as always. The frame just makes it that much better. Great job Kenbo!


----------

